# Bellator 84 coming to Charlotte.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Bellator Fighting Championships will make its debut in North Carolina in February with a bantamweight title fight leading the charge.
> 
> "Bellator 89: Dantas vs. Galvao" will take place Feb. 14 at Bojangles Coliseum in Charlotte with a headlining bout between 135-pound champion Eduardo Dantas (14-3 MMA, 4-0 BFC) and tournament winner, top contender and former Dantas teammate Marcos Galvao (13-5-1 MMA, 4-2 BFC).
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/...ight-title-feb-14-at-bellator-89-in-charlotte

Would have preferred Asheville since that's a lot closer but it's cool to see Bellator coming to NC, might round up the crew and go to it if the card is good.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Should be a good main event. They are having 3 cards in Oklahoma this season, I might have to check one out.


----------

